# 2013 Foil 15 DI2 frame holes not big enough



## keremito (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello All. I purchased a lightly used Foil 15 frameset. I am planning to transfer over an EPS group from another bike I own.
I have ran into a problem, the hole drilled in the Foil frame are smaller than what I have seen in other frames, the EPS connectors are not going to go through these hole.
Have anybody experienced this? 
Is this year (2013) meant only to work with Shimano Di2?
I am debating on using a dremel to enlarge the holes. Frameset is out of warranty since I bought it second hand.
I am willing to go with Ultegra Di2 if the current drilling will work. Please advice. Thank you.


----------

